# Moving from Nikon to Canon. Pease help



## xFireSoul (Jun 18, 2014)

I am currently using Nikon D3200, since year and a half, and I feel like getting a higher-level camera. Also I always loved Canon more and I think it's time to make the change. Better now than later.
So I am thinking of buying 70D, as it has amazing feautures, but there are some question on my head.
Is it fine for my next DSLR, because I have red on some forums and reviews and they were introducing it for complete begginers as well. Is it worth for next step for me or just waste of some extra cash? Should I save more and buy better one? (I want to have to for longer time and next change, hopefully to be mark 3, after years ofc)
I am also thinking of making some short clips with it, so it looks perfect in this case.
And lastly, I did read that the photo resolutions and smaller. Is this real? And is it a huuuge difference at all? 

Thanks a lot for every comment from now on. :hail:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 18, 2014)

xFireSoul said:


> I am currently using Nikon D3200, since year and a half, and I feel like getting a higher-level camera. Also I always loved Canon more and I think it's time to make the change. Better now than later.
> So I am thinking of buying 70D, as it has amazing feautures, but there are some question on my head.
> Is it fine for my next DSLR, because I have red on some forums and reviews and they were introducing it for complete begginers as well. Is it worth for next step for me or just waste of some extra cash? Should I save more and buy better one? (I want to have to for longer time and next change, hopefully to be mark 3, after years ofc)
> I am also thinking of making some short clips with it, so it looks perfect in this case.
> ...



Well, you can change - but unless your buying a something like a 5D Mark III you are not getting a "higher level" camera, in fact you'll be stepping back in IQ from where your at now regardless of what model of Canon you buy.  Even the mark III can't match what you have for MP and dynamic range.

Not to say that the 70d isn't a nice camera or that it doesn't have some nice features, but for still image quality the truth is you'll be downgrading, not upgrading.  If your ok with that then more power to you, a lot of folks shoot Canon and love them.  For the type of shooting I do though I find myself in some pretty challenging lighting situations and I use a lot of telephoto - so the higher MP of the Nikon's and the much better lowlight capabilities of their crop sensor bodies vrs similar Canon offerings is what drew me to Nikon in the first place.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2014)

You want to "move up" and you want a "better camera?" Watch this video. Maybe it'll help you decide.


----------



## xFireSoul (Jun 18, 2014)

I have no problem of sticking with Nikon, but I wanted to buy 70-300.. And maybe other lens in future. This means that if I decide to get a Canon, which is higly possible, I will have spent more money on the Nikon.. That's the reason I decided to do it right ahead. 
Also, I know that i will have 4MP less, but doesn't the articulated touch screen, wifi and amazing video shoot give enought reasons? 
Well, anyway, I am just having to spend like 450$ more, to have the same gear as I have now. After that, in future, if I buy 5D, I will just have to switch body.. Not entire gear  And If I stay with Nikon I will have no other chance than doing this..

*@Derrel*, I actually already watched this earlier today! Liking the Canon results.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 18, 2014)

xFireSoul said:


> I have no problem of sticking with Nikon, but I wanted to buy 70-300.. And maybe other lens in future. This means that if I decide to get a Canon, which is higly possible, I will have spent more money on the Nikon.. That's the reason I decided to do it right ahead.
> Also, I know that i will have 4MP less, but doesn't the articulated touch screen, wifi and amazing video shoot give enought reasons?
> Well, anyway, I am just having to spend like 450$ more, to have the same gear as I have now. After that, in future, if I buy 5D, I will just have to switch body.. Not entire gear  And If I stay with Nikon I will have no other chance than doing this..
> 
> *@Derrel*, I actually already watched this earlier today! Liking the Canon results.



Well, they might be reason enough for you, if those features are appealing. Personally I would never buy a camera with a touch screen - I think that would be an absolute nightmare. Every time I put the thing up to my face to look through the viewfinder I'd either have to flip the screen around or run the risk of activating some menu function I had no desire to activate. Yikes.. no thank you. For me, I don't shoot video so the video features are of no use to me whatsoever. I do have an articulating screen on my D5200's already, but it's not a feature I get much use out of to be honest.

I have a wifi adaptor for my 5200's - I use it occasionally when I'm out and about and I need to be able to view shots on a bigger screen than what the camera provides, cost me like 50 bucks I think. If I really wanted to I could upgrade to a Nikon with built in Wifi, but not really a feature that is a deal breaker for me, I would absolutely not want to transfer raw files from the camera to the computer via wifi - and I would absolutely never want to upload a picture to any site without post processing it first. So WiFi, eh - not an end all be all feature from my perspective.

But if those features are really attractive to you personally and you think they are worth spending a grand on, peachy - more power to you. But as far as a "higher level" camera.. eh, well sorry but I'm afraid I would tend to disagree. It's a camera with better video abilities but worse still image IQ than what you currently have, and worse low noise to high ISO ratings. For you that might make sense, for me spending almost 3 times as much on a camera that will take less detailed, less dynamic images seems.. well, like a rather strange idea.

But hey, could just be me.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2014)

If you *want* a canon then buy a canon.
It seems like you know the differences well enough.
and it's a personal thing.

If it was all based on IQ then Canon would have no entry level sales .. but they do ... so .... pick your favorite.


----------



## xFireSoul (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep. 
But the 70D is *not* counted as an entry-level, right? Should be entry-pro os smth


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you getting an 'entry pro' camera to shoot 'entry pro' photos? Is there anything the 70D can do to make your photos better that you can't achieve with your D3200?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2014)

The Canon 70D produced some gorgeous, rich, shimmery, freakishly clear video moire in the video clips it shot. I'd say based on the gorgeous moire it produces, it's the one for video clips,fer sure. Check it out at beginning at the 17:57 mark in the video above.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Woop Woop !!

Somebody made good idea today!

GO with the 7D or a 6D or you could jump to 5D Mark III







   :smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys:


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2014)

I think Nikon has the edge in entry to mid range cameras. The top end cameras are a bit harder to  choose from. 

That being said I've played around with the 70d and think its a decent camera. It does have an awesome af system for video which I hope makes its way to the higher end cameras. But it is still very much a mid ranger camera in look, feel and results.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2014)

CAP said:


> Woop Woop !!
> 
> Somebody made good idea today!
> 
> ...



I LOVE all those cool emoticons!!! Let's see some done with selective color though!


----------



## Digibill (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a canon guy myself,but to me it would make more sense to upgrade to the d7100 than changing over to a canon system.


----------



## xFireSoul (Jun 18, 2014)

Eh, with that said, do you guys mean my photos will get worse with the 70D?  
I don't really think there will be a huge difference.. I like the extra feautures I'll get, so it's just enought for me. But the quality matter too.


----------



## Monday (Jun 19, 2014)

xFireSoul said:


> Eh, with that said, do you guys mean my photos will get worse with the 70D?
> I don't really think there will be a huge difference.. I like the extra feautures I'll get, so it's just enought for me. But the quality matter too.


that's what they are saying.

to me it seems like you should focus on the core fundamentals of photography and stop worrying about the camera. most of the features you listed for wanting the other camera is gimmicky to most photographers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdq5oh (Jun 19, 2014)

robbins.photo, I have a 70D and the touch screen is is very useful feature. When you don't want it on, you turn it off.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 19, 2014)

pdq5oh said:


> robbins.photo, I have a 70D and the touch screen is is very useful feature. When you don't want it on, you turn it off.


Well touchscreens and I have a pretty hostile relationship to begin with, and frankly just not a feature I would ever want.  I guess my thinking is that I'm out talking pictures I want to be taking pictures, not jacking around with the menus.

The only thing I will usually access the menu for on a regular basis is to reformat the memory card.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy (Jun 19, 2014)

TO me it feels like you made up your mind to get a 70D and want us to agree with you.
If this is your dream even though you know for pure photography the D7100 has the edge then by all means go ahead and get the 70D.
You want to upgrade, why ?
D3200 is a fantastic. good, modern camera.
Let me promise you that you will not see much of an improvement no matter what you will get.

You want to get better pictures ?

Get better glass and most importantly improve your skills!!!
I cant stress enough that the true magic happened in your brain and not in the camera.

The 70D is no doubt a good camera for video taking and if you do mostly video then maybe its the camera for you, if not then stay with the D3200 or if you are really itching to upgrade then go with the D7100


----------



## Dao (Jun 20, 2014)

I do not think you can see much different in the image after the upgrade.  I meant from D3200 to 70D or to D7100, even to 5DmkIII or D800.  Which system is better for you, I strongly believe you are the person who can answer that.  

Will upgrading camera body helps in photography?  Absolutely!  When your photography is some what limited by the hardware, upgrading should help.  Of course, that particular hardware may or may not be the camera body.  I first started with a Canon entry level DSLR and upgraded it to a better body within a year.  And the main reason was the controls.   Once I know more about photography and wanted to take more photos, I really like the top display and dual wheel system Canon offers.  In other words, I do not need to go through the menu to change a settings and then do that again to change it back.  Yes, you can call me lazy.

Everybody has their own priorities, so it is nothing wrong to switch system or upgrading the camera body if that is what you like to do.  However, understand the limitation of your currently setup may give you a better idea on what to do next.  As far as your questions regarding "photo resolutions"  Don't worry about it too much.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 20, 2014)

If you can wait and put the money together looking at the 5D mklll would settle all your camera needs for many years.  Cameras will continue to get better, and prices for the high end gear is likely to hover around the same costs for years as well.  Jumping from Nikon to Canon is simply a matter of changing names, most of  the gear is similar.  If you can sell off the Nikon stuff and make a few bucks to put towards the change then it will help.   I considered a switch from Canon to Nikon a couple of years ago, but for me it was a $25,000 switch, and that just wasn't realistic.

Check out the Canon gear, if you can rent the bodies and use them for a day, see how they feel, it may not feel right.  If it doesn't feel comfortable right away, it will never be comfortable.  Find what works for you, don't over read or over think your decision, it will drive you nuts, to the point of second guessing yourself later.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 20, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> I considered a switch from Canon to Nikon a couple of years ago, but for me it was a $25,000 switch, and that just wasn't realistic.




Those 600mm's are EXPENSIVE!!!!!!

OP, all kidding aside, it does sound as if you've made up your mind to switch. But I would agree with Scott about going ahead and getting the 5D mk iii and being done with it for a while.  I'm at that point with my thoughts on upgrade, I am not going to be able to get one until the end of the year, so I am just waiting to see what the 7D mk ii specs are.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 7, 2014)

pravardhawan said:


> Because, image pixel quality of Canon is far better than Nikon though Nikon comes in reasonable price than Canon. That's the most of the people prefer to buy that.



:scratch: Any valid sources??


----------

